# Got a job interview!!!!!!



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

O
M
G
:grin2:

I'll try to make this short~

~Two months of heavy feeling in chest
Wondering, Is this how my life is going to be? Just wasting away doing nothing while everyone else has a job, a boyfriend, doing something! I don't want to spend years like this!!

~Continuous prayers for a good job, direction in life, help, etc. etc.

~Got about a 2 week feeling of something else in my chest, felt like I NEEDED to do something. But what??? I felt an unknown drive to action with no real motivation or fuel.

~Went to a clothes store with my fam & I really liked the sales & clothes available there!! It was like thrift store.

~Few days later, went to same store but different location, the road there had nice, peaceful scenery, loved it there, & saw they were hiring.

~Prayed about the job furiously for 2 days maybe. Questioning it.

~Feeling in chest gets HEAVIER

~I decided to research the store & found they were HUMANITARIAN!!!!! Good mission values!!!!

~Applied online
*
~GOT CALL FOR INTERVIEW 20 MINUTES AFTER SUBMISSION*

CASBTYEIGVELdtvqo cfwjlHFHWFV HBWIEhhrgkrs!z;uz12

I cannot describe the amount of happiness I have in my heart right now!!!! I haven't worked in years!!! I think this it!!! I know I maybe getting my hopes up, but I really feel this is the answer to my prayers. It feels so right to me! A decision I actually made feels RIGHT to me!!! It feels really good!! I actually picture myself doing well at this job, if I get...hopefully...

I wasn't even nervous speaking in the phone. I actually had a pleasant conversation with the manager & he seemed really (non-threatening) nice & laid-back!! I feel I can actually talk to this guy!!

My anxiety was suddenly gone, like what's anxiety? never heard of it GONE!!! WHAT IN BLAZES!!??!! Forgive me I'm just-I'm so happy!!:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

I was literally running through my house yelling I got an interview!

The excitement has left & I feel anxiety again, but it's not strong.:smile2:
I feel I have enough drive, ambition, determination within me to shrink it into normal basic anxiety.

Oh I'm just so- *cries happy tears*

This is a place I actually would love to work at based on their missions & values & what they sell! I'm not sure how the experience will be, but I read reviews of nice staff there & I'll be one of them:grin2: if i get the job hehe
Pray for me please! I'm going tomorrow!!

Oh be still my jumpy frantic heart~~~~

May the future be bright for me & for all of you!! <3


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Well done.
i'm pleased for you
Hope you get it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats. I'm happy for you, lol. Seems like an awesome place, I hope you get the job. I will pray for you. Good luck .


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you!!!! <3 <3 <3
I was so nervous when I was driving in my car & saw the building approaching.
But I prayed again when I was in the parking lot & told myself I made it this far, I need to keep going!!
I told myself I can do this, no negative thoughts this time!!

Miraculously, the interview went well!!
I didn't feel that scared!
The interviewers were really nice & chill.
I answered honestly.
The questions were SUPER easy for me to answer & I even went into detail & asked THEM some questions...just to elaborate on the questions they gave me...
I think i answered well because they kept nodding their heads

But they said they have other people to interview & I'll be getting a call within a week or two for the 2nd part of the interview. They said they want to see if I can lift 50 lbs. & then ask a few other questions.

Fingers cross I get the job!! I really think it's the one!!
btw, the assistant manager who interviewed me was really cute *w*
*flies away*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Congrats I hope you get it. Seems like you really want it. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Congrats I hope you get it. Seems like you really want it. I'm so happy for you.


It's the only job I want out of many postings~! :smile2:
I feel it in my soul I was called to this!!

I think it's a great opportunity to work alongside people with philanthropic views similar to my own, & they do not judge what disability you have because they believe everyone deserves to reach stability in life.

I believe strongly everyone has the right to work & should not be turned away because of their disability! Many jobs would do that & that's so sad because then how will they make a living if they are always judged? I like how they're trying to get rid of the stigma :smile2:

Plus everyone there seems super nice! ^^

I'd be very glad to work with such nice people!!!
Even if I am unable to make friends...


----------

